# Feather & Fan knit pattern (aka: Old Shale)



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

http://www.allfreecrafts.com/knitting/feather.shtml

Width to be determined by yarn choice, gauge, needle size and # of stitches you may want on the border.

Applications: Scarves, afghans, baby blankets, sofa cusions and more.

Donna Rae


----------



## grammagwen217 (Feb 4, 2011)

Donna Rae, I have a pattern for the Feather and Fan that has you knitting 2tog 6 times instead of 3 times. What will the design look like? Does it matter?


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

(((((((( Hmmm....does it matter...?.....well, whatcha making, please? How many stitches in your pattern? Please answer questions and your pattern. TY!!

The reason I snagged the pattern was because it reminded me of a strip afghan pattern I lost in 1970!! LOL!! I surfed and didn't know the right wording I guess, didn't check my stitch books or online.......

I'm going to revamp the pattern for a 29 st wide strip (scarf like) but NOT make a scarf (I think! LOL!)) and really want to put it into an afghan, but here's what I'd do:

Five strips wide x 29 = CO 145 stitches (circular needle), place markers every 29th stitch and knit it together. No seaming required! LOL!!

I might just use the existing pattern as is, perhaps use yours, perhaps not make an afghan and just do a scarf! LOL!!

Donna Rae )))))))))


grammagwen217 said:


> Donna Rae, I have a pattern for the Feather and Fan that has you knitting 2tog 6 times instead of 3 times. What will the design look like? Does it matter?


----------



## petunia41 (Jan 27, 2011)

I made afghan using 3 tips of feather and fan and two strips pf bobble...came nice


----------



## petunia41 (Jan 27, 2011)

well i see I miss typed it is two strips of bobble


----------



## Craftyjamie (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's a fan and feather that I made. Love the pattern. Also made a beautiful scarf.


----------



## Marilyn (Jan 19, 2011)

I suspet your pattern starts out with k2tog 3 times, then has a (yo, k1)6 times, then has another k2tog 3 times, so there is actually 6 k2tog's in all before each repeat. That way, the pattern begins and ends with k2tog on each end of the row. That's pretty standard. though I have seen variations.


----------



## Marilyn (Jan 19, 2011)

That's a really pretty color choice. I made a afghan for a friend of mine using winter white, mauve, and a soft shade of green in narrow bands that was really lovely, too. I was afraid wide stripes would turn out looking like it was done by Omar the Tent Maker, but I see that setting the wide stripes off with narrow white stripes works quite well.


----------



## grammagwen217 (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm making an afghan for my grandson of his school colors. Cast on 174 stitches. K6, k2tog 3X,* (yo knit 1 6X, k2tog 6X) repeat to the last 12 stitches*. k2tog 3X, K6. I've just started, so can tink if need be. I was just wondering if the directions were correct or not. Thanks


----------



## petunia41 (Jan 27, 2011)

I believe you are correct.....have fun


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful Afghan'


----------

